# Where to buy Ambrosia Maple? Online?



## rrww (Aug 12, 2012)

Where online do you guys buy your Ambrosia Maple? I generally deal with smaller local mills to get all my lumber but I just got a project that needs Ambrosia Maple for trim & accents. The only place here in MN that I can find is woodcraft stores but the closest is 120 miles and I just don't have time to get there.

I have never bought lumber online, so if you could share any contacts that you have that would be great!

I would like around 15bd ft 4/4 rough or H&M 13/16

Thanks!
RRWW


----------



## BenI (Jun 8, 2012)

You should be able to buy it on the Woodcraft website but I understand if you're worried about doing that and they seemt to only have one type of board that aren't turning blanks.

If you haven't already, I'd check with your mills and maybe they know another mill that might/would or at least steer you in the right direction. Otherwise, woodfinder.com can help you find places and just call and ask.

Wish you luck finding good boards!


----------



## BenI (Jun 8, 2012)

After searching around on google some found this site which has a few different options for Ambrosia Maple:

https://www.crlumber.com/store/figured-lumber.html?cat=100

And this one that has a 20 bd/ft. rough 4/4 rough bundle:

http://www.walllumber.com/ambrosia.asp

Never dealt with either but can't hurt to check out.


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

I've bought lumber from Wall Lumber but not on line. I've been to Steve Wall's and he is a nice guy to deal with. I'ts been a few years, but the last time I was there, he had a nice selection of all kinds of Hardwoods.

I've dealt with; The Hardwood Store of NC. This is a great Company to work with. Before I moved to Delaware, I bought all my Hardwoods from them. You can talk to Hill (the owner) or Jeff ( the manager) and they will be glad to help you. I've bought a lot of Ambrosia Maple from them over the years. [email protected]


----------



## rrww (Aug 12, 2012)

Thanks for the leads. Thats what I was looking for!

I did purchase 20 bd/ft from crlumber.com hopefully everything works out good.

Its closer to me then Wall Lumber so I saved on shipping.

I still ended getting it for around $3.80 bd/ft with shipping, not too bad.

Thanks for the link BenI!


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

Not bad at all; they're pretty cheap to me too.


----------

